# Looking for decent women



## Finchley Argon (Oct 18, 2012)

What are the best places to find decent women?


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

They are being kept captive by Bigfoot.

Find him and you will find them.....


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

The trick is to meet women who are compatible and interesting to you. Can you make a list of what sorts of qualities you find important. You might want a woman who is outdoorsy and athletic. If so, join a running club; volunteer with a group to clean up hiking trails, etc, join an ultimate frisbee team. If you want a woman who is a homey person try taking a cooking class. If you need someone that is family oriented, attend PTA meetings, go to your church events.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Finchley Argon said:


> What are the best places to find decent women?


Define decent.

I think it's much easier for guys to find good women than the other way around.

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What do you want them for?


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Couleur said:


> The trick is to meet women who are compatible and interesting to you. Can you make a list of what sorts of qualities you find important. You might want a woman who is outdoorsy and athletic. If so, join a running club; volunteer with a group to clean up hiking trails, etc, join an ultimate frisbee team. If you want a woman who is a homey person try taking a cooking class. If you need someone that is family oriented, attend PTA meetings, go to your church events.


for some unkown reason i found this reply hilarious 

And if you want to meet a.....


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> What do you want them for?


*wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

decent women? nothing to see here, move along


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Meeting women is easy. Meeting women that are compatible is the issue. Think about your interests and hobbies and find a way to parlay that into meeting someone. Por ejemplo, if you like Anime, attend an Anime convention. Right off the bat, there are people at this event that you share something in common with. All you need is common ground to make a connection. 

EDIT: Holy crap! I just looked at Couleur's post. Our posts are almost identical!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You can't really go out looking for them, they come like opportunities - miss one opportunity and boom it's all over. The only thing you can really do is to prepare yourself for these opportunities so you stop missing out.

After a while though it gets harder once you get spoiled. My wife has really good (and redeeming) qualities that really zeros out any competition that she may have. But then again, my type ain't really that common, I like my women strong and individualistic.


----------



## Finchley Argon (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't help thinking that there must be certain places that decent women tend to go to, certain places where they tend to work, hang out, etc. And I'm wondering where. Surely there must be some places that are better than others. Bars are obviously not a good idea.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You find them in binders--there are "binders full of women" out there. LOL Sorry, I just couldn't resist.

Seriously though, I could say the same thing for men. Are you looking for an introvert or extrovert type? That will define the places to look.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Unless you have some pressing need to have one around all the time, instead of setting up housekeeping with one decent woman, you might just collect the phone numbers of a few indecent ones.


----------



## Finchley Argon (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm thinking of going through the phone book and calling some "wrong numbers" and see where that leads.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> *You can't really go out looking for them, they come like opportunities - miss one opportunity and boom it's all over.* The only thing you can really do is to prepare yourself for these opportunities so you stop missing out.


^^^^
My sentiments EXACTLY.

My advice is to try being the type of man a " decent woman " would like to have,and don't waste time on women who don't meet your criteria.

Looking for a " decent woman?"
She could be anywhere........


----------



## Finchley Argon (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't agree with that. Yes opportunities do come along once in a blue moon, but just as you can assume that bar / club girls are usually not worth bothering with, likewise, I'm sure there are places where decent ones can be found.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Well,
She could be on the same train you take to go to work.
She could be the the driver that courteously allowed you to park ahead of her in the mall parking lot.
She could be anywhere, not necessarily in a group or church etc.


----------



## Finchley Argon (Oct 18, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Well,
> She could be on the same train you take to go to work.
> She could be the the driver that courteously allowed you to park ahead of her in the mall parking lot.
> She could be anywhere, not necessarily in a group or church etc.


Speaking of church, would you say that's a good place? The thing is, I find it hard to imagine a 25-30 year old woman going to church. I always picture old people and kids.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

You still haven't defined what you are looking for. Decent means a lot of different things to a lot of different people.

Personally I think bars in general are a horrible place to meet women, for a variety of different reasons. But you need to be more specific about what it is you are looking for.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Finchley Argon said:


> Speaking of church, would you say that's a good place? The thing is, I find it hard to imagine a 25-30 year old woman going to church. I always picture old people and kids.


I don't know Finchley,
I haven't been to church in years.
But there are good , decent women everywhere, even outside of church!

Firstly, keep your standards, then just weed out those women you consider undesirable , and look out for that opportunity.
But you must first be the type of person a decent woman would want!


----------



## Finchley Argon (Oct 18, 2012)

COguy said:


> You still haven't defined what you are looking for. Decent means a lot of different things to a lot of different people.
> 
> Personally I think bars in general are a horrible place to meet women, for a variety of different reasons. But you need to be more specific about what it is you are looking for.


Good morals (not nec. religious, but a decent person with honour and some values), psychologically not messed up, easy to get along with, can be reasoned with, not a drama queen, not narcissistic, etc etc.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Finchley Argon said:


> Good morals (not nec. religious, but a decent person with honour and some values), psychologically not messed up, easy to get along with, can be reasoned with, not a drama queen, not narcissistic, etc etc.


So basically you're just looking for a normal person. There's some other threads about where to meet regular women.

I'm a big fan of BYOB painting places and dance classes (ballroom/latin). Both of which have a large number of "normal" women, very few men, and good opportunity to have non-awkward interactions.

Meetup groups are another good area.

Sports, sweating, drinking beer = sausage fests. Stay away from bars and gyms and football games.

Art, wine, dancing = female dominated areas.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Go to Costa Rica and find one deep in the jungle. Take her photo and tell her you've taken her soul. Get her to civilization and, using the light switch, convince her that you are the Sun God and if she displeases you, you will take the sun away and send her soul to oblivion. Tell her the neighbor ladies are all cannibals and she must never talk to them. The Sun God requires daily sacrifices of cold beer, abundant food, and sex.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

anywhere

there is no fate
there is no magic that makes you meet someone
life is really in many ways all about location

you can be an amazingly good looking, nice, caring, rich, in shape man and be surrounded by women who do not meet your criteria or you could be around women who don't think you meet their criteria. Its all about your location


----------



## Finchley Argon (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes but where? Where are the most likely places to meet them? Cafes? I've heard about that but I don't see hardly any women there funnily enough. Church I'm not that sure about. Gym, I don't fancy forking out to join a gym (I work out at home). I'm stuck really.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Go to Costa Rica and find one deep in the jungle. Take her photo and tell her you've taken her soul. Get her to civilization and, using the light switch, convince her that you are the Sun God and if she displeases you, you will take the sun away and send her soul to oblivion. Tell her the neighbor ladies are all cannibals and she must never talk to them. The Sun God requires daily sacrifices of cold beer, abundant food, and sex.


Joe?...:scratchhead:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

1.) Check out the (low-cost) Adult Education classes offered in your city or nearby vicinity. At least you know THOSE women have some ambition (not looking for a sugar-daddy).

2.) Volunteer for an organization that means something to you. At least you know THOSE women have a good heart and compassion.

3.) Go to a large Farmer's Market on Saturday morning and do some shopping for fresh produce. At least you will know THOSE women are health-conscious.

4.) Go to a sporting/arts/community event that INTERESTS YOU. At least you will know THOSE women share a common interest with you.

And, AMAZINGLY, you will be becoming a better YOU (education, volunteering, health, social interaction). See, THAT'S the point. Becoming a BETTER YOU will put you in the way of other DECENT forward-moving people, some of whom will be women. Even the ones who are NOT women or are not YOUR TYPE of women have friends, sisters, neighbors, co-workers, etc. you could meet through your NEW FRIEND.

Becoming a BETTER YOU will make you READY for that one RIGHT woman when she does come along (often when you least expect it)!

Get busy on being the best FINCHLEY ever so when you meet that woman who is CRAZY for FINCHLEYS, you'll be just what she wants.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> Joe?...:scratchhead:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I try to find women who have no social diseases and can prove it.
But, this is only after establishing they aren't really interested in a long term relationship.


----------



## Finchley Argon (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm thinking about upbringing. Maybe a woman who has a strict dad. Someone who has been taught common sense. But again, that brings me back to church, which I'm doubtful about. Or someone who aspires to be a good, submissive type. What's the women's insitute? What's that about?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It was fate that brought my husband and I together. I do believe we are both very decent people. . I thank my lucky stars that I'm so blessed to have found such an honorable man. 

We met on a blind date. We were set up by his brothers wife. She was my boss at my workplace.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Finchley Argon said:


> I'm thinking about upbringing. Maybe a woman who has a strict dad. Someone who has been taught common sense. But again, that brings me back to church, which I'm doubtful about. Or someone who aspires to be a good, submissive type. What's the women's insitute? What's that about?


Volunteer work. Children's hospital, habitat for humanity, United Way, etc etc


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Animals tend to attract a lot of women. If you have a cute dog, use that to your advantage--sign up for a dog obedience class, take you dog to one of the dog parks, etc. Next, almost anything having to do with horses is largely dominated by women. Western pleasure and hunt seat events are probably 90% women who are middle to upper class.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Animals tend to attract a lot of women. If you have a cute dog, use that to your advantage--sign up for a dog obedience class, take you dog to one of the dog parks, etc. Next, almost anything having to do with horses is largely dominated by women. Western pleasure and hunt seat events are probably 90% women who are middle to upper class.


Your Aussie is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Let's cut through the mustard here.

Lets say we direct you a location full to the brim with 'decent' available women.

Won't mean much unless you are already comfortable with approaching and interacting with women, and are yourself, a decent man and good partner.

So, what are you bringing to the table?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Finchley Argon said:


> Speaking of church, would you say that's a good place? The thing is, I find it hard to imagine a 25-30 year old woman going to church. I always picture old people and kids.


No way, the women I see coming out of churches sunday afternoon are dressed to the nine's, gorgeous, almost all successful, giving, smart, educated, and fit in with all the other pretty people (or is it "beautiful people" as Marilyn Manson put it?)

The churches are full of this demographic of 25-35 year old decent women. To me the problem with that particular demographic is they are all deluded enough to think there is an old wrinkly white haired man in the sky pulling everyone's strings, whom you have to fear and love. (I hate the term God-fearing). Or they are atleast willing to play along like most of the others, and that I find weak for some reason, even if their lives are fulfilling and good to them as I suffer in my own cesspool of emptiness and misery.

I know my kind of woman is out there, mixed in with the crowd, but it is a pretty rare thing for us to actually cross paths and meet each other.


----------



## Finchley Argon (Oct 18, 2012)

Lon said:


> No way, the women I see coming out of churches sunday afternoon are dressed to the nine's, gorgeous, almost all successful, giving, smart, educated, and fit in with all the other pretty people (or is it "beautiful people" as Marilyn Manson put it?)
> 
> The churches are full of this demographic of 25-35 year old decent women. To me the problem with that particular demographic is they are all deluded enough to think there is an old wrinkly white haired man in the sky pulling everyone's strings, whom you have to fear and love. (I hate the term God-fearing). Or they are atleast willing to play along like most of the others, and that I find weak for some reason, even if their lives are fulfilling and good to them as I suffer in my own cesspool of emptiness and misery.
> 
> I know my kind of woman is out there, mixed in with the crowd, but it is a pretty rare thing for us to actually cross paths and meet each other.


Church would be an easy option, simply because churches are everywhere. Ok, you say that there are some quite decent ones in church. I don't mind going and playing along (I do believe in god but I don't believe in any religions). But the problem is that they would either be truly into the religion, in which case they would probably not be into sex before marriage and all that stuff. Or, they'd be just playing along themselves, in which case it raises issues of sincerity (not to mention the whole dressing up thing, it strikes me as very materialistic, maybe snobby, I don't know). I mean, if a kid goes along, fair enough, they have no choice. But a grown woman does a have a choice. I'm in two minds about church. But keep talking, I'm all ears.


----------



## Finchley Argon (Oct 18, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Let's cut through the mustard here.
> 
> Lets say we direct you a location full to the brim with 'decent' available women.
> 
> ...


Sure, I can talk to girls. I'm not the most confident person but I have no major issues. I have some good qualities too. Now tell me where that magical location is.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Can someone send me the binders full of indecent women?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Finchley Argon said:


> I have some good qualities too. Now tell me where that magical location is.


Yoga class dude ... Yoga class.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

"Originally Posted by Deejo:
Let's cut through the mustard here. Lets say we direct you a location full to the brim with 'decent' available women. Won't mean much unless you are already comfortable with approaching and interacting with women, and are yourself, a decent man and good partner. So, what are you bringing to the table?"

[email protected] an a Deejo if you didn't nail it. Common denominator...............not the women. OP, listen to the man. Your vibe on this board makes me twitchy and I have never met you. Deejo knows what he is talking about.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Yoga class dude ... Yoga class.


No way is my sweaty unbalanced a$$ picking up a decent female at yoga class.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Yoga class dude ... Yoga class.


I will give you $200 if you post a pic of yourself in Lulu Lemon pants and a tank top. Oh wait, you don't need the cash. Crap. BTW you have QUITE the fan base. All divorced women, some in Boston. 

Carry on.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

COguy said:


> No way is my sweaty unbalanced a$$ picking up a decent female at yoga class.


You could start by referring to us as women rather than "female", we'd be a lot more willing to help you with downward dog. A guy who is flexible is hot as hell to me and just about every other woman I know. FYI. Yoga is your friend. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You could start by referring to us as women rather than "female", we'd be a lot more willing to help you with downward dog. A guy who is flexible is hot as hell to me and just about every other woman I know. FYI. Yoga is your friend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I love yoga, but sweaty back trumps flexibility, hard to impress in a pool of my own juices.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

COguy said:


> Oh I love yoga, but sweaty back trumps flexibility, hard to impress in a pool of my own juices.


Get over it. We all sweat until we get used to it. Women like the effort. HOT. AS. HELL. Get out there! ;-)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Careful what you ask for TRBE, you are thinking this guy:









but you may end getting this:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Lon said:


> Careful what you ask for TRBE, you are thinking this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I am thinking an average looking dude who is flexible. Never got laid better than from a boyfriend who did yoga. NEVER. I am sure the brigade will start soon with the I'm "feminizing" men and what not. Man up comes next and I am sure the red pill or blue pill or who the hell cares. I had the best sex in my life from a boyfriend who did yoga. He was flexible. Doing yoga didn't make him less of a man, it got him laid, often. In the 22 years I have been with my husband, never once had that kind of sex. He thinks yoga is for chicks. Idiot. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Why the heck do people spout out... "church! Church!" When talking about finding a decent woman? As if those who don't attend a church are automatically indecent? Oh and working.... lmao at your post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Why the heck do people spout out... "church! Church!" When talking about finding a decent woman? As if those who don't attend a church are automatically indecent? Oh and working.... lmao at your post!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh to add to this.... that stereotype others use .. claiming church going women are the skankiest, dirtiest freaks in bed. Seriously.. wtf.... sorry just had to rant a bit here... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Gaia said:


> Why the heck do people spout out... "church! Church!" When talking about finding a decent woman? As if those who don't attend a church are automatically indecent? Oh and working.... lmao at your post!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband and I were devote church goers, so much that we [email protected] in the parking lot and got knocked up with our first child. I guess I was a decent woman after all. I should probably take myself out of the pool of church women. **Insert sarcasm but yeah, that's where I got knocked up, my church parking lot for real** 

All joking aside, I believe in God. I don't however believe that I have the right to impose my belief on anybody. I also don't believe that my religion is the end all be all. It's just what works for me, that's all. I push nothing and those who do make me sick. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Wait. Did he say decent? Or descent?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol awesome brighteyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah stbx and I met at church. She worked at a church. She sung at church. Then she slept with half the planet....

Just going to church means nothing, show me with your actions.

I never suggest meeting girls there. My experience is that the girls that go to church regularly are either fake or really sold out to the level that would turn off most guys (ie waiting for marriage). Plus if you end up meeting someone and there's drama, then you gotta find a new church or you'll have to confront awkwardness every time you go.

I think volunteer work is a better outlet, and you get to have real experiences with other people.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Based on what I'm hearing, I need to start going to church ...


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Based on what I'm hearing, I need to start going to church ...


Nice...I'm getting good at detecting who's who, if you want me to be your tour guide.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Just get on every website out there match.com, eharmony, etc etc. I know 4 people that have found their LTR and 1 their spouse on those sites.

It opens you to a pool of women/men so large you will be blown away. Gone are the days of actually going out looking for a man/woman. 

So, much easier to peruse photos, do a skype session, meet up than anything else. I highly recommend it!!

Good pics, honest profile, and availablility are needed!!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> No, I am thinking an average looking dude who is flexible. Never got laid better than from a boyfriend who did yoga. NEVER. I am sure the brigade will start soon with the I'm "feminizing" men and what not. Man up comes next and I am sure the red pill or blue pill or who the hell cares. I had the best sex in my life from a boyfriend who did yoga. He was flexible. Doing yoga didn't make him less of a man, it got him laid, often. In the 22 years I have been with my husband, never once had that kind of sex. He thinks yoga is for chicks. Idiot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not saying it was mental, but it was probably mental. My most memorable moments it wasn't the physical it was everything else that made it so great. 

In the end orgasm is orgasm..........it's the journey there that makes it fun.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Finchley Argon said:


> Good morals (not nec. religious, but a decent person with honour and some values), psychologically not messed up, easy to get along with, can be reasoned with, not a drama queen, not narcissistic, etc etc.


Sounds like what i would want if I ever tried a relationship again. I would also like a woman who isn't hyper about doing something all the time or has a dozen projects going on in her life. Someone who can just enjoy hanging around the house sometimes on weekends by a cozy fire.




COguy said:


> So basically you're just looking for a normal person.


That's what i call normal, but it seems like there aren't many around who fit those characteristics where i live.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> I'm thinking about upbringing. *Maybe a woman who has a strict dad. *Someone who has been taught common sense. But again, that brings me back to church, which I'm doubtful about. *Or someone who aspires to be a good, submissive type.* What's the women's insitute? What's that about?


I was with you for a while there, Finchley, but NOW I'm just thinking your requests are getting more and more unrealistic and weird.

I'm confused about what you DO want? A 16yo virgin? :scratchhead: Someone raised in one of those mind-control, male-dominated cults? :scratchhead: If you want a submissive totally-dependent type, maybe you need a mail-order bride from another culture.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

It sucks that the OP got banned but I think I know where he is coming from...kinda.. 

I think when it comes to meeting people we set our owns limits in our minds. Bars and clubs are social settings. People go there to be social. It's not strange to approach someone there and dance and interact with them. It's ok to say, "I'm going out tonight to meet some attractive women." But when it comes to other hobbies, it's not the same. I'm joining the gym to meet girls, i'm taking yoga to hit on the fit ladies, i'm going to the house of the Lord in hopes of meeting a nice woman. It all just sounds kinda pathetic. So maybe he is asking where is a place he can go that doesn't involve people smoking and drinking and making poor decisions but still are looking to interact and meet people. Hence the question, "Where can I meet somebody decent?" which so many people ask. The thing is, you shouldn't be looking for a safe zone you should make your own. This is something I had to learn. If you see a nice looking woman at the bookstore, grocery store, gas station..etc.. you just have to approach her and see what happens. No she is not at these places to be social but that doesn't mean she will not be receptive to conversation. You just got to put yourself out there.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

FalconKing said:


> The thing is, you shouldn't be looking for a safe zone you should make your own. This is something I had to learn. If you see a nice looking woman at the bookstore, grocery store, gas station..etc.. you just have to approach her and see what happens. *No she is not at these places to be social but that doesn't mean she will not be receptive to conversation. You just got to put yourself out there.*


That's why I said this ;

_"....Well,
She could be on the same train you take to go to work.
She could be the the driver that courteously allowed you to park ahead of her in the mall parking lot.
She could be anywhere, not necessarily in a group or church etc...."_

In my second post.

A single man does not need to go somewhere to find any type of woman.
Women are everywhere. Its like food. Food is everywhere, all you have to do is reach out and get it yourself.
Going places to meet people is ok. But what is important is having the type of personality that attracts people.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Exactly CB.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok. We can stop feeding the troll now.


----------

